# awsome day in the woods



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

killed my first deer today. he came in to the sweet taters and that .308 dropped him in his steps


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats. Gotta love a good .308


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Very nice - Congrats!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

sweeeet I looked for six years for a redlabel ruger 308. Finally found one it is a nice round!!!


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks. must agree the best caliber i have shot lately.


----------

